# Cubers in Northern Ireland?



## Daveboi115 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi guys! 

I've been cubing for around 4 years now and I have seen a significant increase in those interested in speedcubing and puzzle solving of all sorts! However while the rest of the worlds interest increases Northern Ireland remains somewhat secluded from what I can tell! If anyone is from NI I would love to get a meet going or just hear from others around! I'm also considering setting up a Facebook group to keep us all up to date on cubing affairs and news as well as a place for people to share methods and experiences and even trade cubes! Please feel free to contact me on here!


----------

